# wobble/ vibration from front end of Cruze



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cruzetothestar19 said:


> I’ve had one shop and the dealer check out my suspension and they both couldn’t find any thing wrong with the suspension. The wobble/ vibration only happens at 30+, but at like 50 it gets really bad and can be felt in the acceleration pedal. Engine mount or something?
> 
> 2015 Chevy Cruze


The Wheels might need balancing or the front end might need an alignment?


----------



## Cruzetothestar19 (Dec 11, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The Wheels might need balancing or the front end might need an alignment?


The steering wheels seems straight and the car doesn’t pull to one side or another. No vibration felt in steering wheel either. Maybe a bent wheel or something or engine mount but it’s annoying to hear and listen to.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzetothestar19 said:


> The steering wheels seems straight and the car doesn’t pull to one side or another. No vibration felt in steering wheel either. Maybe a bent wheel or something or engine mount but it’s annoying to hear and listen to.


CV joint or tranny related if it gets worse with speed and you dont feel it in the wheel.


----------



## Cruzetothestar19 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> CV joint or tranny related if it gets worse with speed and you dont feel it in the wheel.


No I don’t feel it the wheel, mainly felt in the accelerator pedal with speed. It’s sounds like it’s coming from engine bay or underneath it somewhere.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzetothestar19 said:


> No I don’t feel it the wheel, mainly felt in the accelerator pedal with speed. It’s sounds like it’s coming from engine bay or underneath it somewhere.


Did the shops actually check the tire balance or for tire conditions such as a shifted belt or a tire that has become out of round? These are things you can't visually see without going out of your way to look for them. A lot of shops that don't specialize in tires won't thoroughly check for those conditions.

If the issue is with a rear tire, you won't feel it in the steering.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Possibly a wheel bearing / hub.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BadBowtie said:


> Possibly a wheel bearing / hub.


Will those always show if you raise the car and grab the tire and shake? Or is there a better way?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Will those always show if you raise the car and grab the tire and shake? Or is there a better way?


Not always. I had some on my Cobalt that were tight as could be but they sounded like they were full of rocks.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

My daughters 2012 1.4 LT sounded like it had snow tires with "beefy" tread.
The mechanic checked the front hub-bearings, said he used a stethascope to "hear" it.
Mentioned it didn't really "feel" bad.
Got rid of the vibration and growling when he changed it.
Funny thing was that it kind of felt like it was more on the driver-side but was actually on the passenger side .


----------

